# Rate My Halloween Costume



## Wormyt

ugggggggggggg well Im trying to get you some Halloween costume pics but I must be doing something wrong lol


----------



## TheDragon

Quite a lovely site, I do hope it becomes very popular as I love costumes...


----------



## getscary

Thanks! We just need some more victims! Some more creative and unusual costumes would be great!


----------

